# Worried about my cat - vomiting, not eating, not going



## frogshark40 (Jan 28, 2009)

A few days ago, my cat has just seemed not to want to do anything. He has been sleeping all day. Not eating, not drinking, I haven't seen him use the bathroom at all, alot of vomiting (either some white foam or some really stinky yellow stuff) I was just wondering if this is serious and I should take him to a vet (can't really afford  ) or try some home remedies.

I got him some little toy mice, filled with catnip to play around with, and when he was introduced to them, he went crazy over them, and now he just is doing nothing. I'm only saying this because I thought it was odd.

/Edit, just tried to give him a can of tuna, he just turned his head away.


----------



## Khari (Jan 25, 2009)

Please call the vet....sounds like he may have ate something that he shouldn't have. Or he is sick. Vomitting yellow stuff is not a good thing....

Please let us know the outcome!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

He needs to see a vet, I'm sorry : /


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This sounds very serious and he needs to see a vet. Here are some resources for help with payments if you need it:

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=42356

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... inarybills


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry your cat isn't feeling well. You have noticed some major changes in his behavior; sleeping more, lethargic, vomitting, not drinking, not eating and refusing very tempting foods.
This is serious.
Cats need to eat to prevent their liver from trying to convert fat to fuel. The liver is inefficient at doing this and they can quickly develop a condition called fatty liver (hepatic lipidosis). Basically, it is cat jaundice and it is a vicious circle: _The cat feels unwell and won't eat. The cat must eat to recover and feel better._ Usually, the only way to save a cat with HL/FL is to force feed them until they will eat on their own.

Please take your kitty to the vet right away to avoid hepatic lipidosis. Cats are very small and when something minor goes wrong, it can quickly turn into some thing major that without prompt treatment, the cat won't be able to survive because of its' limited body resources.
*closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes*
Please keep us informed. Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## frogshark40 (Jan 28, 2009)

Update: Took him to the vet when I got a replys in this thread, they took him in and they ran an ultrasound -- something was blocking the image -- they performed surgery and found a piece of string, the doctor tried to pull it out, but it wouldn't budge, she looked in his mouth, and the string was stuck under his tongue. They cut the piece under his tongue and she was able to pull out the string -- 3ft (give or take) piece of dental floss he tried to swallow.

He is spending the night at the vet clinic because he was really messed up from the morphine they gave him. 

Piece of 5 cent string = Outstanding vet bill.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG! He is so lucky you took him to the vet! We recently had a member whose cat ate a small portion of a fleece ribbon and she had to have surgery too, because it bunched up and created a blockage. My kitty SilverMouse (1995-2008) would chew strings. She liked to pull threads out (_of clothes, pillows or the box spring_) and "floss" her teeth. She would hook it with her claw, hold it taut and rub her face up/down it and sort of run it through her teeth, but she never chewed pieces off. I think I was very lucky with her.

Because of her, though...I was very careful about my sewing supplies and all threads and especially threaded needles were kept carefully put away in a special case I have. I was especially diligent in keeping my serger covered and inaccessible to her. (_my serger uses 4 spools of thread and it has a stand that lifts up over the serger and the threads are run up and then down to the machine to prevent tangling_.) All those threads were irresistible to her. 

Sometimes, even when we are very careful, cats will get into our garbages...and that can get them in trouble. I'm sorry your kitty had such a serious problem, but I am sooo glad you took him to the vet and were able to help him.
*closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes to your kitty*
Heidi


----------

